# Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe



## Pueppi39 (11. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe letztes Jahr meinen kleinen Gartenteich selber und allein angelegt, so piel mal Daumen und nach Auge. Ich habe 4 Goldfische drin und vom letzten Jahr Babys. Was muss ich nun machen wenn das Eis  alles weg ist? Muss er gereinigt werden? Ich habe so viele Fragen  und hoffe auf Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## maritim (11. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

hallo pueppi,

wie ist dein richtiger name?

habe mir gerade dein profil angeschaut und bin über die m³ gefallen.
bist du dir sicher, das dein teich 10m³ hat?

du hast deinen teich im außenbereich schön angelegt.
ist mal was anderes und sieht total klasse aus.

willkommen im forum!


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Servus Pueppi

Herzlich Willkommen

Ja, gehört "sanft" gereinigt ....

Pflanzen Rückschnitt (ca. 10cm über Wasser/Eis) ... kannst jetzt schon machen, auch wenn Eis noch vorhanden
Fadenalgen abfischen/abkeschern ... mit Vorsicht, daß du nicht zuviel Mulm aufwirbelst und die Fische/__ Frösche/__ Kröten/Larven störst ... und die abgefischten Algen an den Teichrand, noch im seichten Wasser ablegst und einen Tag aufgelockert liegen läßt, sodas Insektenlarven wieder zurück in den Teich krabbeln können ...
Filter und Pumpe reinigen

Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Teichfolie so kaschieren das sie nicht mehr sichtbar ist ... wird von der Sonne (UV) brüchig ... auch am Bachlauf ...

Was mir zum Teichumfeld aufgefallen ist ...
Links hinten, der Bambus ... Wurzelausbruchsicher gesetzt  ... wenn nicht würde ich entweder den Bambus weiter vom Teich wegsetzen oder eben ausbruchsicher neu einpflanzen .... es könnte durchaus passieren das die Wurzeln die Folie beschädigen bzw. der Bambus der Art wuchert das du Ihn sehr schwer in Griff bekommst.



> Ich habe so viele Fragen


Na her damit ...

Und dein, im Profil angegebenes Volumen ... weiß net ... 3m² * 1,20m = 3,6m³ = 3.600 Liter da hast aber schon senkrechte Wände  ... nur so angemerkt


----------



## Pueppi39 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Bin mir echt nicht sicher wieviel qm mein Teich hat und wieviel Liter. Wie gesagt bin totaler Anfänger. Habe einfach gebuddelt was das Zeug hält, da ich eigendlich nur eine Teichschale als kleines Biotop haben wollte ohne Fische. Dann habe ich Folie geschenkt bekommen und dachte mir ok dann buddel ich noch mehr und mache ihn größer mit Fischen. Er sieht ja so schon ganz nett aus aber der Bachlauf gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht, und überall guckt Folie raus, deshalb die Steine. Hier ist nochmal ein Foto von Heute aufgenommen.
Echt, ich bitte so sehr um Verbesserungsvorschläge das glaubt ihr nicht ich möchte einen richtig schönen gesunden Teich, wenn auch nicht groß.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße:gdaumen Michaela


----------



## Pueppi39 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Sorry hier die Fotos


----------



## axel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Michaela 

Auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2
Hast Du eine Kapillarsperre ?
Das heist ist die Folie außerhalb des Teiches senkrecht hoch gestellt ?
Ließ mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017

Die Folie würd ich mit Hilfe einer Ufermatte verstecken .
Ich zeig Dir gleich mal wo ich meine günstig ersteigert hab. Dann siehst Du wie sie aussieht .

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ufermatte-0-50-x..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich?hash=item563a3ca7c3

Du bekommst die Ufermatte aber auch bei Naturagart und anderen Händlern.
Bestimmt ne schöne Bepflanzung rings herum . Freu mich dann schon auf die Sommerfotos .

lg
axel


----------



## hermes03 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Hi,
also ich würde auch vor allem an der Randgestaltung was tun.
Die Folie liegt einfach viel zu frei.
Und der Bachlauf sieht leider eher aus wie ne Sprungschanze.
Aber mit ein paar gezielten Handgriffen kann man bestimmt was schönes draus machen.
Kannst dich ja auch mal hier nach Ideen umschauen.
Und zum Volumen denke auch es sind eher um die 3000 Liter.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## alterchen (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*



axel schrieb:


> ...Die Folie würd ich mit Hilfe einer Ufermatte verstecken...



Hallo Michaela
so ne Ufermatte hatte ich auch mal hat mir den Teich leergesoffen, hat eine ungeheure Dochtwirkung, würde ich nicht nehmen.
Grüße
Walter


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

Servus Michaela

@ Walter: Du hast wahrscheinlich die Ufermatte am Ende nicht aufgestellt 

So sollte es aussehen
 

Statt der Randsteine kann auch Erdreich diese Funktion übernehmen, nur sollte dann sichergestellt sein das, wenn man den Rand begeht, daß die Folie & Ufermatte nicht eingedrückt wird.
Ich würde es aber sicher ist sicher, mit schönen Randsteinen oder einem Betonkranz betonieren machen .....
Auch wichtig ist das man die Ufermatte Unterwasser beschwert oder mit einem tauglichen Kleber [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p815_Innotec-Adheseal-Kartusche-290-ml.html"](Innotec Adhesal)[/DLMURL] punktuell gegen aufschwimmen fixiert.
Der Kiesel oben dient zur Fixierung und kann auch durch den selben Kleber ersetzt werden und man könnte dann auf die Ufermatte direkt eine Mischung aus Pflanzensamen einstreuen
[DLMURL="http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Ufermatten-fuer-Pflanzenufer/"]Hier ist das gut zu sehen[/DLMURL]


----------



## toco (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*



alterchen schrieb:


> (...)so ne Ufermatte hatte ich auch mal hat mir den Teich leergesoffen, hat eine ungeheure Dochtwirkung, (...)



@Walter

Erstmal ist Ufermatte nicht gleich Ufermatte! Ich habe die von NG.
Die Ufermatte habe ich auf über 50m bei mir verlegt und darauf geachtet, dass sie innerhalb der Kapillarsperre endet (@Helmut)! Das enspricht nebenbei auch den Vorgaben von NG! - Meine Erfahrung: Nicht der geringste Wasserverlust durch die Ufermatte!


@Michaela:


Unbedingt die Kapillarsperre nachrüsten. Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, dass die Folie nach unten geklappt ist. Wie Axel schon geschrieben hat, müssen die Folienränder senkrecht nach oben stehen.
Den Teichrand mit Ufermatte abdecken. Geflochtene Ufermatten sind aus organischem Material und vermodern auf Dauer. Besser sind synthetische, wie z.B. die von Naturagart.
Zur Gestaltung des Bachlaufs gibt es bereits viele Tipps hier im Forum. Ich würde in deinem Fall die Folie an den Seiten mit Steinen kaschieren, und im Wasserbereich etwas Kies auffüllen. Alternativen wären z.B. Steinfolie (mag ich nicht so besonders!) oder modellieren mit Mörtel. Für letztere  benötigt man aber Trägermaterial, direkt auf Folie lässt sich Mörtel nicht verarbeiten.


----------



## Pueppi39 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bin neuer Teichbesitzer und brauche Hilfe*

:sorry ich war leider längere Zeit krank und konnte deshalb keinem antworten. Erstmal allen einen Herzlichen Dank für eure schnellen Infos, echt klasse. Ich habe jetzt mal geguckt wegen dieser Folie die ist ja echt richtig teuer was? Hat jemand ein Tipp wo es die günstiger gibt? Auch meinen selbstgebauten Bachlauf möchte ich verbessern. Bitte noch mehr Tipps:beten
Liebe Grüße an alle die mich Tatkräftig unterstützen:gdaumen


----------

